# PicLense



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.piclens.com/

An amazing extension for IE, Firefox, or Safari which takes images on popular sites (like Flickr, Google Images, FaceBook, etc.) and puts them an a beautiful 3D wall. It's not very useful but it's a fun way to look at online images.

ferrija1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Neat. I'm not sure how you use it on the Google Image search, did you get that to work?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

It works fine for me now, although earlier today I couldn't even get to Google Images.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're not referring to the image search, but some other service? I did a Google image search, but I don't get any option to toss up that page.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I meant that I couldn't even get to images.google.com or use the built in search function.

Anyways, there should be a small Play button in the bottom-left of each image, click that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There isn't such a button there, but it works on some of the other sites listed. No play button in sight.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... try pressing the blue Play button in the toolbar then.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That did it, I didn't even notice that up there before!  I had to do the search again using the prompt in PicLens, but that was no problem.

Thanks.


----------

